# Haitian: Pronunciation of reduced pronouns



## pollohispanizado

Hello, all.

My question is a simple one:

When the pronouns in Haitian Creole (_mwen, ou, li, nou, yo_) are reduced (_m, w, l, n, y_), how are they pronounced? Do the short forms just take the place of the long ones, said the same way, or are they pronounced as the single letter?

Example from Wikipedia:  _m ap manje apre m priye

Would that be said "mwen ap manje apre mwen priye"?_


----------



## WannaBFluent

It's pronounced as a single letter. And it's a very common phenomenon.


----------



## pollohispanizado

So the pronouns are reduced in a similar way to those in French (in that the vowel is removed and the remaining consonant is added to the verb)?

*M'*ap mange ≈ **J'*suis en train de manger


----------



## WannaBFluent

Yes, we can say it's similar to the French _j'suis_ (sometimes pronounced as _chui_) _j'vais, j'me, j'te_, etc.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Merci pour l'attention.


----------

